# Puppy vs. 1-2yr old Dog



## doubleatraining (Feb 1, 2013)

I don't currently have a LGD but I'm looking to get one this spring.

I'll be putting up fence soon and adding a few goats and have chickens. Most of the chickens are in their pens but I'd like to let out a breeding pen per day or have a group of free rangers. 

Any advice on buying a puppy and training it vs buying a dog that is already started on the animals I have but maybe has problems for other that I don't mind?

I've been stalking CL for LGD and I saw a 1.5 yr old female that sounds like she would work. She is great with goats and chickens and dogs that the owner's have. She doesn't like strange dogs that come up and they have a highly trafficed area with lots of other dogs. This sounds PERFECT for me. The biggest predator problem I have are stray dogs. If she is stray dog aggressive then theoretically that would work good for my situation. Right?


----------



## Southern by choice (Feb 1, 2013)

Yes. I would be asking why they are re homing a 1 1/2 yr old guardian. Definitely ask lots of questions...see her in action too. Make sure she is up to date on rabies. If in a heartworm heavy area get proof she's been on HW preventative. If she ends up HW positive it is expensive and risky to treat. BUT RABIES IS REALLY IMPORTANT.

If you do get her remember these are strange animals to her... it will be important for you to seperate her and allow time for her to adjust to a new herd/flock etc.


----------



## Karma (Feb 1, 2013)

I agree, I would ask for a heartworm test, the last one we did was like $27 and included the Tick Borne Diseases test with it, totally worth it. The treatment for it is SO expensive (was $1400 for us) and very risky so much so vets will tell you doing it there is a chance the dog will die and you have to sign release forms and then wait through months of treatment and hope your dog does not die. Super stressful to deal with. Additionally if they have to treat it you need to restrict the dogs activity level so basically they are out of work. 

One benefit starting with an older dog is that they are ready to work faster. With puppies you have to be more careful with what you ask of them, an 8 week old puppy is no where near being mentally or physically ready to deal with defending livestock from a full grown coyote or stray dog.  So you have a period where a puppy just is not an effective guardian. The downfalls of adults could be poor training or socialization. Obviously not all will have this issue but with a puppy you have a clean slate and can start them how you want. You mention her issue with other dogs - something I could not have as we have multiple LGD's , herding dogs, and hunting dogs so having a dog who could not handle seeing them about if they are not bothering livestock would be a huge pain here, however someone who has a problem with feral/stray dogs taking livestock and only wants one LGD may find that a desirable trait. 

The only big issue I can see with the hate for other dogs, could make vet visits painful for you. You'll probably want to muzzle her or do what I do and ask if you can go in the back door straight into a room or get the first/last appointments of the day. That way you don't have to deal with the idiot that thinks their dog needs 15 feet of leash to bark and snap in your dogs face.


----------



## doubleatraining (Feb 1, 2013)

Oh don't worry. Rabies and current shots will be checked. I'm not going in blind. I would like to see her reaction to strange dogs(is it training issue or is it the dog) and see her around the animals. My other concern is what kind of fencing are they being kept in and will they stay in the fencing I'm putting up. 

The good news is that my chickens are all VERY dog broke from my dog. 

Thanks for your responses! I really hope to find an adult dog that will work for my situation.


----------



## Southern by choice (Feb 1, 2013)

I really hope so too! There are so many older LGD's that never find a new home, it's always great when they can.


----------

